# I'm Back...



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

After what seems an eternity, I have finally cleared out the health, family, work, and computer issues that have kept me away from Outbackers for far too long! (Ok, add a bit of inertia to the above







). Had 29 pages of unread posts. You guys have been busy!

Bottom line is it is great to have the fever again.







Got the TT out over the Easter weekend and camped locally (Winton Woods) to de-winterize. Site was a bit muddy but still had a great time. Met another Outbacker too.

Happy to report the TT and I have come out of winter storage just fine.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Great to have you back.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to see your back with us Bob









Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Welcome home, Lakesider!!!*


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Great to have you back, Bob! I was just thinking the other day that I hadn't seen any posts from you in a while. 
Who was the other Outbacker?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome back* action

darrel


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

29 pages of unread.....you were only gone 2 weeks??







Busy we have









Glad to see you back in the swing, tis the season to camp









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

laksider,

Nice to hear from you again! Glad you had a good camping opener!

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome back! action


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome back. An Outbackers Contributor can't stay away forever. Most those 29 pages were probably all from just a few same posters.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

mskyoutback said:


> Great to have you back, Bob! I was just thinking the other day that I hadn't seen any posts from you in a while.
> Who was the other Outbacker?
> [snapback]105844[/snapback]​


We met RLW7302 (Roger) there. He actually strolled up right at the moment I realized I had done something boneheaded. Winton Woods has only a few full hookup sites and we were not able to reserve one. So the plan was to fill up the fresh water tank and go from there. No big deal, right? Well that was the plan.....

Actually had the trailer unhitched and leveled with the fridge fired up before I discovered I forgot to fill the fresh water tank.







And the nearest water spigot was about 100 feet further than the total length of hose I had on hand.

I really didn't want to hitch back up and pull the trailer around the campground at that point - and thankfully Roger (and other campers nearby) were gracious in offering to let us borrow their fresh water hoses. I was able to link up the long run to the nearest spigot and recover from my blunder without too much issue. All part of the fun in camping - and at least I have a new story to tell on myself! shy


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome back. It's your turn to get the doughnuts.

Reverie


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

lakesider said:


> mskyoutback said:
> 
> 
> > Great to have you back, Bob!Â I was just thinking the other day that I hadn't seen any posts from you in a while.Â
> ...


Bob,

It was nice meeting you and Ailene at Winton Woods. action I was going to say that "your secret is safe with me" but I see that you already let the cat out of the bag. I hope those overnight storms didn't rock you too much.

We had our own little adventure. The tires on my trailer needed air. My brother has a DC powered air compressor, so he backed his van up so he could fill my tires. When he finished, he went to pull out ... and went nowhere.







The tires just kept spinning. What's the old saying? "No good deed goes unpunished!"







Had to call AAA to send a tow truck - you may have seen it driving throught the campground. Oh well - if nothing else, at least we have a new story for future campfires!

Happy Camping,
- Roger


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome back Bob. action

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Lakesider - In the house!

Good to see ya again.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Great to have you back Bob! I had wondered what happened to you. 
We still have your horseshoe posts from last rally.
Maybe we can all together again this fall.

Beth


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome Back!

Same goes for me. Got really busy lately. With the nicer weather here I have been tackling yard chores, spring cleaning etc.

When I signed on here today I realized the last time that I logged on was March 24th























Wayne


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> Great to have you back Bob! I had wondered what happened to you.
> We still have your horseshoe posts from last rally.
> Maybe we can all together again this fall.
> 
> ...


Oh! So that is where the horseshoe posts are....







Actually hadn't missed them (we have a few sets that we throw together in one bag).

But the obvious answer to retreiving them is to have another rally! We had such a good time last fall.

I'll start a new thread on a IN-OH-KY rally and let's see what we can do!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Once an Outbacker.com member...always an Outbacker.com member!!

Welcome back.


----------

